
New iPhone 6S upgrade pricing – a winner? - amittopradhan
The $32 per month fee for a new unlocked phone every year sounds pretty compelling, doesn&#x27;t it? What are the reasons not to do it?
======
Xixi
The part I'm wondering about: what happens if your iPhone is
stolen/lost/destroyed?

